# Беларусь > Гомельская область > Гомель >  Гомельский бит - Городская тоска

## JAHolper



----------


## Vanya

видео обнови

----------


## JAHolper

Поправил. Качайся)

----------


## Vanya

дак мне не надо

----------


## JAHolper

Да не стесняйся. Вот тебе ещё [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], можешь в свой плеер залить.

----------


## Vanya

в таком случае у меня нет плеера. в любом случае у меня его нет

----------

